# Update on Jill



## CKC (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone- I just spoke to Jill. She is doing well, but tired. The surgery went well. It took about 4 hours. They took the upper left lobe, but thank GOD not the entire lung. The surgeon feels that it's most likely benign. The test results will be back in about three weeks. She will be able to leave tomorrow morning. She does have a tube in that is very painful. I'm pretty sure she said that would come out tomorrow. She's in good spirits. There is NO spreading.

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers I know she appreciates them more than words can say.

Kim


----------



## Leeana (Aug 22, 2009)

What great news, much love to Jill


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Aug 22, 2009)

Benign? WHOO HOO so looks their was no cancer? that is wonderful news


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 22, 2009)

That's wonderful news! Thanks for the update.

Carol


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 22, 2009)

Great!



Now we just have to wait three weeks so that we can all put our minds at rest. We are thinking of you Jill!


----------



## LindaL (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm soooo happy to hear that!! I've been thinking about her and wondering how her surgery went...sounds like it went really well!! Yay!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm so glad!!! I've been dying for an update!! Can't wait until you get home and can post, Jill!! But make sure you get as much rest as you can. You will get better quicker that way!!


----------



## Barbie (Aug 22, 2009)

Great news - take care of yourself Jill!!!

Barbie


----------



## anita (Aug 22, 2009)

Wonderful news! Speedy recovery Jill

Anita


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 22, 2009)

Great news Jill !! But dont rush things. 4 hr surgery is not a walk in the park....take time to heal and we'll all be here waiting for your posts!!


----------



## Sterling (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh that's wonderful news!!! Thanks for keeping us updated. Jill will need a lot of rest when she gets home, she'll be very tired but very happy I'm sure to be back with her loved ones.


----------



## Connie P (Aug 22, 2009)

This is wonderful news! I am SO darned happy to hear this. Jill, please know that there are many people pulling for you out here and praying for a speedy recovery. Get well soon.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 22, 2009)

What great news. So glad to hear everything went so well. Hope you are feeling better today. Those nurses better be taking real good care of you. It never fails you just fall asleep and someone comes in and wants to take your temp or something. God bless and sending prayers that you heal quickly. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Linda K (Aug 22, 2009)

So glad to hear Jill is ok.

Just take it easy Jill, and come back when you feel better, we all miss you.

Linda K


----------



## Shari (Aug 22, 2009)

Let Jill know I am thinking of her and very glad every thing came out alright. <hugs>


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Aug 22, 2009)

Continued prayers for speedy recovery rest and let all of this heal I just knew it would be good news.


----------



## Russ (Aug 22, 2009)

Very glad she is ok! Continued prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## twister (Aug 22, 2009)

That is wonderful news, thanks for the update. Here's hoping Jill has a speedy recovery.

<HUGS> Yvonne


----------



## Gini (Aug 22, 2009)

Great news!! Now when you go home please let everyone else do for you... Take care of yourself and come on back when you can.

Gini


----------



## bjcs (Aug 22, 2009)

Great news Jill.


----------



## crponies (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the news with us. I came to the Back Porch specifically hoping to find information about how Jill is doing.

I hope you have a quick recovery, Jill!


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Aug 23, 2009)

Im glad to hear she is out and on the mend! The next 3 weeks will be hard to wait out but im sure the outcome will be good! Sending many good thoughts and hoping for a speedy recovery!

Masako


----------



## JennyB (Aug 23, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Great News




and I hope you have a speedy recovery Jill



[/SIZE]

HUGS and Blessings,

Jenny and Mel


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 23, 2009)

Get well soon Jill

so glad to hear things have gone well


----------



## Mona (Aug 23, 2009)

YAHOO! That's wonderful news! Hope you're soon feeling better Jill, and be sure you TAKE IT EASY!!


----------



## Sonya (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the update...sending prayers Jill for a speedy recovery! So glad everything went well and they were able to do the surgery with the scope (I'm assuming since she is coming home today) and it looks benign, what wonderfull news. Sending hugs!


----------



## Genie (Aug 23, 2009)

Good news, but I am sure a lot of pain.

Hoping for a speedy recovery


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 23, 2009)

*Yea! That is Great News!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I know you are so relieved and happy to have that over with.

Just think,, now you can hang out with your horses for a bit...

I am just so glad you are ok





~Sandy <3


----------



## jacks'thunder (Aug 23, 2009)

WOO HOO!!!!



Thats wonderful news! We miss you and hope you continue on your road to recovery with ease!!!!!

Leya


----------



## Basketmiss (Aug 23, 2009)

So glad to hear you came thru well Jill. Cant wait to see you yourself typing again.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 23, 2009)

Great news, Thanks for the update.


----------



## Firefall (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats wonderful news, thanks for letting us know. GET WELL SOON, Jill!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 23, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts to you Jill! My sister had this surgery and I know the chest tube was the most painful part. Just an fyi we got her a really thick mattress top to put on top of her mattress to cushion her when she came home after surgery. Her surgeon recommended it and it was a life saver for her as her side was so sore

Kay


----------



## sedeh (Aug 23, 2009)

Glad to hear all went well!! I hope we have the best news in 3 weeks that it is indeed benign! Praying Jill heals quickly, gets that nasty old chest tube out quickly and can breathe better and easier soon!



ray


----------



## Jill (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you so much, Kim, for posting and everyone else for the nice thoughts.

I am home now and doing pretty good.

This morning was really, really bad though. They gave me an oral pain killer (doraset (sp)) but it made me feel really sick to my stomach and then they took the epidural (which blocked some of the pain, but not my ability to move) our about an hour later. There were a few hours where the epidural wasn't blocking the chest tube pain at all and it just defies description about how much it hurt. I was crying and begging the nurses to get the doctor in to take out the tubes and calling H every 5 minutes to see where he was on his way to the hospital.

After the two tubes came out (at the same time), it still hurts a lot but is in the realm of possible to deal with, especially with the medicine they gave me that I can tolerate (oxycodone -- not as strong as doraset but doesn't make me sick). Just does make me really, really tired though so I think starting tomorrow morning, I will try just one of those (vs. two) and Tylenol every 4 hours. Would be the same amount of Tylenol but 1/2 the narcotic.

In the morning, will call the surgeon's office about seeing him either this Wednesday or Friday. He should have prelim results on the tumor by then. He is hoping it was a carcinoid (sp) which sounds bad but as I understand it, is a slow growing tumor that ranges from benign to malignant. The initial biopsy was not malignant, however, the Pulmonologist felt she had not gotten a big enough sample and that it really was.

The PET / CT Fusion scan I had done though showed it was not anywhere else in my body so no matter what it comes back as, this surgery did get it all out. They took the upper left lobe but not the entire lung and didn't have to do a "sleeve" to the lower lobe. Because of the tumor's location and the collapse of the lung around it, it was reducing my total lung function to 65% (because of the location, not because 35% of my lung was this tumor / collapse), so in time, I really should feel a whole lot better.

I wish they did this laparoscopically (sp) but they didn't. I have 17 staples and 4 stitches, and a patch where the chest tubes were. The surgeon will take the patch off on Wednesday if I get to see him then, and if not then H will. It is hard because until the patch comes off, I cannot get it wet so to take a shower, H have to tape this plastic wrap over it and basically help me take the shower.

For now, I'm supposed to walk a few minutes every hour that I'm awake and do these breathing exercises on my own and with these two devices they sent home with me. I think I use the devices 1wk, then throw them away. Right now, I am not able to breath in nearly as deeply as I should (one device measures that) but that should get better each time.

At this moment, I feel pretty good in terms of pain (30 minutes ago took 2 oxycodone) but just so sleepy. I only ate like 2 saltines, a handful of grapes and an egg the whole time at the hospital and slept maybe 5 hours. So that plus the oxycodone and I am one sleepy girl!!!

Jill


----------



## Barbie (Aug 23, 2009)

Jill-

So glad to hear you're home and the pain is being controlled to some degree. At this point if you're sleepy, sleep. That will help your body heal. Hoping for good final pathology reports. Just take care of yourself and as you feel better, don't over do it.

Barbie


----------



## minih (Aug 23, 2009)

Glad to see you posting Jill!! Sending lots of good wishes for a quick recovery your way!


----------



## qtrrae (Aug 23, 2009)

Gosh, Jill - what an ordeal!! Glad that it is over and you are back home - it won't be long and you will feel LOTS better - rest a lot and sleep as much as you can!

Lots of HUGS and PRAYERS for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## joyenes (Aug 23, 2009)

Jill I am so happy to hear you are home and on the mend



Prayers will continue your way until you are completely recovered and out playing with your horses again. Try to get some rest. Joyce


----------



## Sterling (Aug 23, 2009)

Jill...so glad you're up and around and back home. You'll be needing a lot of TLC and plenty of rest. Thinking good thoughts for you and so that you will be feeling normal very soon.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 23, 2009)

So glad you're home Jill!!!! Yes, lots of rest, don't try to do things too soon when you do start feeling better. So glad to see you post! I bet you'll feel a bit better tomorrow! I'm so glad this part is over for you!

Joyce


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Kim! That's good news. I hope she has a speedy recovery. (((hugs))) to her from Matt!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Aug 23, 2009)

Jill,

So good to hear you are home, and doing as well as you are! Just TAKE IT EASY, put yourself first, don't try to rush things! I know you'll be 'better than new' soon, now that the surgery is done!

Keeping you in my thoughts....

Margo


----------



## CyndiM (Aug 23, 2009)

That's wonderful news! I'm happy to read you are home and they got it all whatever 'it' is.


----------



## Marty (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww Jill its so crappy to hear about all this junk but don't fight the sleep. SLEEP is good for you. And when you sleep you don't hurt! Just rest, rest, rest, and don't worry about a thing, Harvey has it under control.......take those meds and get well.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 24, 2009)

Glad to hear you're home. Now just sleep and sleep and drink and breathe deeply....take the meds as you need them. You'll heal quickly. Do take a walkabout now and again, it will help you breathe and straighten.


----------



## LindaL (Aug 24, 2009)

Glad to har that you are home and are doing as well as can be expected considering you just has major surgery! Sleep is good, but you also must move....You need to keep your blood moving and avoid getting any clots. You probably got sick from the meds because you have not really eaten, which is normal.

Keeping my good thoughts for a speedy recovery!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Aug 24, 2009)

Jill, so glad to hear you're home and doing considerably well. Enjoy the pampering for awhile and don't overdo it - you'll be up and about and in the pastures before you know it. LOL Great news! Wishing you a speedy recovery - our thoughts are with you ~


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 24, 2009)

Great to see a post from you Jill. Updates from others are wonderful and very much appreciated, but to hear it straight from the horses mouth (so to speak) is much better. Medication that makes you sleepy is a GOOD thing. Sleep and rest, along with a little exercise, is the best thing right now. I expect those pups were glad to see you back home.


----------



## justjinx (Aug 24, 2009)

So glad for Jill that all looks good! Best wishes, Jill, on your recovery! jennifer


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for coming on here to update your fanclub Jill! What a relief to here that you are home and making progress. Get well soon!


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 24, 2009)

Great Scot Jill!!! Am shocked to see you posting here already!!!! Great news and so glad you are home and on the mend!!! WOW, what an ordeal! Simply amazing, but then, you are a strong and amazing person, so I have confidence you will be healed and back to normal in no time!!!!!!

Take it easy, dont push it! But sure glad for the posting here and to see your own post as well!


----------



## albahurst (Aug 24, 2009)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Take care of yourself! Glad you are home now and doing pretty well.

Peggy


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh I have been thinking about Jill alot lately. And had to get on here as soon as I could to find out how she was doing. I am so glad she is doing good and in good spirits... My thoughts continue to be with her...


----------



## minie812 (Aug 24, 2009)

Please know she is in my prayers and REST...REST and more REST


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you, everyone.

I am doing better each day, but as the pain killers wear off, it doesn't necessarily feel like I am.

Right now, I'm taking 1 oxycodone, 1 regular Tylenol and 2 Advil every 4 hours which is working better by far than when I wasn't including the Advil.

Tomorrow morning, I see the surgeon and the chest tube bandages come off, which will make getting cleaned up easier (since at that point the area should be washed and can get wet). I am going to ask to try the dilaudid (sp?) again. That is the stronger pain killer he wanted to use, but made me sick (empty stomach) in the hospital. I'm hoping it may agree with me better now if I can keep something little at least on my stomach before taking it.

When I read (books, magazines, computer) for more than a few minutes, it makes me feel nauseous which is why I haven't been on or emailing much. But I'm sure that will pass when I can get off the meds some.

Thanks again for thinking of me and I will post back when I can after I see the doctor tomorrow!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 25, 2009)

Yippee Jill! You are getting better and better! You'll be back to normal before you know it! Get some more rest, and talk to us after the Dr. appt tomorrow! So glad to hear from you when you can!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 25, 2009)

Jill, Im happy to hear you are on the mend!! Still, dont go to fast and take it slow. Rest Rest Rest. Thought are with you,

Heidi


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Aug 25, 2009)

Sending you cyber TLC!!!!!!!!

I'll bet those tubes were awful. Glad you are on the mend. I only hope that the doctor can give you something for your pain.

I understand that people heal themselves faster when they are not in pain, so don't be afraid to take pain meds.

Some people think they are so "tough" that they will forego the meds, but it seems to take them longer to recover.

Jill, you have a lot of mini friends concerned about you. I hope that thought gives you some comfort.

Mary


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Aug 25, 2009)

sending you very GENTLE hugs and wishing you a quick recovery! Thinking of you every day!

Robin


----------

